# Still no closure



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm surprised that this hasn't been taken care of already.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=4828105


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

This is ridiculous!Whats next were going to have to hire armed security to protect the ignorant city dwellers and keep them safe in the woods. The lawyer that filed this case should be hung by his nads.The parents should never be allowed to leave the confines of the city again and should be thrown in jail for failing to protect their child! Newsflash there are critters in the woods that will kill and eat you! When in the woods humans are not at the top of the food chain we are prey. This was a tragic occurence and I am sorry this young man lost his life but his parents reaction makes me sick.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

That case is silly, if you go outdoors there are risk. Unfortunately attorneys will do as they are paid.


----------

